# Midwest Hay and Straw Co.



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Sioux Falls, SD Wed Jul 14, 2010 USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News

Midwest Hay and Straw Co. - Tuesday, July 13, 2010
Maurice, IA

All prices dollars per ton, except straw dollars per bale.

Receipts: 20 Loads Week Ago: 16 Loads Year Ago: 8 Loads

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

Not enough comparable loads to establish trends, lower
undertone noted.

Alfalfa: Good: Large Squares, 1 load 82.50; Large Rounds,
4 loads 85.00-95.00. Fair: Large Squares, 2 loads 70.00-72.50;
Large Rounds, 2 loads 72.50. Utility: Large Rounds, 2 loads
50.00-55.00.

Mixed Alfalfa/Grass: Good: Large Rounds, 1 load 87.50. Fair:
Large Squares, 1 load 75.00. Utility: Large Rounds, 1 load 50.00.

Grass: Good: Small Squares, 1 load 85.00. Fair: Large Rounds,
3 loads 65.00-77.50. Utility: Large Rounds, 2 loads 40.00-55.00.

Bedding: None offered.

Source: USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-372-8350 24 Hour Price Info: 605-372-8356
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_GR313.txt


----------

